# HTGSupply Coupon Code



## md.apothecary (Feb 7, 2008)

There is an item on HTGSupply I want to order, but I noticed they have a spot for a discount code. I wanted to see if anyone had some discount codes? I haven't been able to locate any online.

GOT SOME?


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 8, 2008)

if you cant find a code, just call them, they might throw a little something in...never hurts trying.


----------



## md.apothecary (Feb 8, 2008)

I have contacted them via email. If I hear back about anything, I will keep you peeps posted. HOPEFULLY, they will hand out a coupon code or something!


----------



## allgrownup (Feb 9, 2008)

I like this company.

i wanted an item on their ebay site cuz it was cheaper than their main site.  but i needed some **** from their main site as well.  so i called them up and they put the same item on the ebay site in with the others and mailed them free shipping. 

so i got the item at a discount and free shipping.  Nice   :aok:


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 9, 2008)

Don't ya just love learning how to work something to your advantage ?
LOL,  Good Luck with that coupon stuff, Let us hear what you come up with.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## md.apothecary (Feb 9, 2008)

The items I am looking at (150w and 250w HPS) are the same price on ebay as they are on their site. NO discount... actually cheaper for me to go through their website because shipping is $4.00 cheaper per item on their site than their flat rate prices on ebay.

Still no word on coupon, but I emailed them lastnight, so I hope they reply today.


----------



## thestandard (Feb 9, 2008)

it'd be an awful idea to post the code here and use it.


----------



## octobong007 (Feb 9, 2008)

i dont know anything concerning their e-mail.  if you want a break cut for ya, best bet is doing it personal.  call and ask for tony, he's done great by me...e-mails are for strictly business...that usually dont get discounts...usually.  best of luck with those coupons.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 9, 2008)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> There is an item on HTGSupply I want to order, but I noticed they have a spot for a discount code. I wanted to see if anyone had some discount codes? I haven't been able to locate any online.
> 
> GOT SOME?


Hey, you don't need the code. They are great folks and just call them and say you've seen their stuff on ebay and the site...can I get this deal and that deal and how about an additional discount if I buy a few things? I did this and they gave me a number of freebies, just for asking. So call them and use your flea market skills !!! They will work with you.


----------



## md.apothecary (Feb 9, 2008)

thestandard said:
			
		

> it'd be an awful idea to post the code here and use it.



Then I'll just pm everyone who's interested except you. :ignore:


----------



## BenDover (Feb 11, 2008)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> Then I'll just pm everyone who's interested except you. :ignore:




PM me please.


----------



## md.apothecary (Feb 11, 2008)

I am hoping for a response tomorrow from them. They're closed on Mondays. If I don't get one tomorrow, I will try calling them if I have time to see if they offer them. I know usually in some stores, it's an exclusive offer for forum members only, so they might just not offer any, or they might offer to an exclusive few... but I will find out.


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 12, 2008)

Well... i emailed and had no response, I tried calling, and still had spoken with someone who wasn't in charge of their online ordering system and was not authorized to discount any further. I am disappointed, as I tried explaining that it would most definitely send more business their way, but I understand their position.

It seems that they believe eBay is their "coupon" system. Which if you watch carefully, do not buy from their ebay auctions UNLESS you do the math first.

I check the prices on ebay and their store, and they are IDENTICAL now days. They used to be cheaper on ebay, but not any more. Also, they charge a flat rate on ebay which is MORE expensive than through their store depending on your zip code. 

MAKE SURE YOU DOUBLE CHECK BOTH LOCATIONS FOR PRICES!

I went through their store and saved $10 on shipping than going through ebay.


----------



## Serotonin (Mar 12, 2008)

md.apothecary said:
			
		

> It seems that they believe eBay is their "coupon" system. Which if you watch carefully, do not buy from their ebay auctions UNLESS you do the math first.
> 
> I check the prices on ebay and their store, and they are IDENTICAL now days. They used to be cheaper on ebay, but not any more. Also, they charge a flat rate on ebay which is MORE expensive than through their store depending on your zip code.
> 
> ...



I've noticed thats true only with buyitnow auctions.  They'll normally put one item of a specific category they sell, on ebay with no reserve.  I just got a cool tube brand new with shipping for $74.


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 13, 2008)

I can see that with items like that, but with their lighting systems, they don't do a no reserve or even an auction. Most are BIN option only.

They're still the best online IMO, I was just hoping to get a little extra off... but it's good.


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 13, 2008)

If you guys find a coupon code please PM me. HTGsupply is a great company and has great customer service and prices


----------



## BenDover (Mar 13, 2008)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> I've noticed thats true only with buyitnow auctions.  They'll normally put one item of a specific category they sell, on ebay with no reserve.  I just got a cool tube brand new with shipping for $74.



I was watching this auction (and probably the two previous auctions as well). It's a decent deal, but IMHO I wouldn't have paid that much (I'm cheap, though.  ). At $74, it's still above cost and most likely still profitable.

I think that if they can afford to sell one each of most items in an auction at no reserve, once a week, then they should also offer this "average" discount of 25% off in the form of a discount code. After all, both the auction and the discount code would bring them more new business, but also continuing business.

It bothers me as a consumer and a business person that after you spoke with them in regards to this, that they still wouldn't supply a discount to at least you, md.apothecary.


----------



## Serotonin (Mar 13, 2008)

Yea I've seen the markup on most hydro/grow stuff at my local hydro shop and believe me, nothing they have is anywhere near as cheap as what HTG normally sells stuff at.  I think they're more of a volume seller, which makes sense looking at their ebay feedback alone.  

It seems to me like these guys don't make much off each item... just a little off a lot.  I just got an exhaust fan from them today to go w/ my cool tube.  It wasn't as advertised, but instead I got a CAP Controller 6" Centrifugal Fan for $120.  They're marked up to like $150 locally.  Its total **... 

What gets me the most are the premade hydro systems.  People need to wake up and rethink their pricing.  $100 for a lid?  Please...


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 13, 2008)

Well, look at the "ballast" kits they sell. Okay, great those are marked up also.  To buy everything you'd need, bulb, reflector, cords and ballast kit, comes out to their price on the actual light unit itself.

THIS tells me (as a online store business owner myself) that they still sell everything just under MSRP. What they do, is they price everything (individually) at retail, add it up and that's the total price. Parts for their light kit with reflector, bulbs, etc. are priced retail individually. So yes, they are making a GOOD profit for their "OWN brand" products. All they will do essentially is house a ballast kit and add a bulb and reflector and make the same amount of money as they would normally. 

The only difference is that they may sell non "own brand" slightly below MSRP to make up prices in volume.

BTW, "Own Brand" is a term we use in the business as products you make or put together as your own and sell it for equivalent pricing.


----------



## Canna Man (Mar 13, 2008)

:aok: Very interesting that this thread was started because i made on on rollitup.org (rollitup *****) and of course got some rude, stupid *** responce. But anyways when I was On HTG i noticed the coupon box too, go on google and they have codes for lots of URL's including HTG!!!!!!!


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 14, 2008)

where? i didnt see any


----------

